# Lakes Region RC New Hampshire



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

Lakes Region RC is celebrating 19 years of racing this year in Gilford NH. 
Classes run:

Stock 4-cell Oval Is its largest class with an average of 20+ registrations.

1/12th scale open modified 4-cell on road with 8+ registrations

1/10 4wd Touring 6-cell 19T modified 5+ registrations.

Come by and Check us out at
WWW.lakesregionrc.com


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

This place is awesome. If you want a weekend away, this is the place togo. Go up on a saturday afternoon Check out the laconia area for the day please the wife with a evening out then come morning it's race time. The place is open at 6am, racing starts at 9 you done by 1. home early. I'm hoping to plan a trip very soon....Cant go wrong here this place is just FUN!!!!!!!!!


----------

